# Dobie OB



## Al Curbow (Mar 27, 2006)

I'm trying to find a link to a video of a dobie doing ob with a lady. The dog was really into it and enjoying the work. Anybody remember it?


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Al Curbow said:


> I'm trying to find a link to a video of a dobie doing ob with a lady. The dog was really into it and enjoying the work. Anybody remember it?


LOL...

NO...but this one looks good to me 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KTmNWstLe0I


----------



## Al Curbow (Mar 27, 2006)

No Joby, the dog was really good.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

The Dobe had full ears and tail if it's the one I recall but I have no idea how to find it.


----------



## Al Curbow (Mar 27, 2006)

Right Bob, that's the one.


----------



## brad robert (Nov 26, 2008)

i think your thinking of the dog that did all the tricks and great ob from memory was a tan bitch


----------



## Jimmy Dalton (Apr 29, 2009)

Is this the one you are looking for? 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OtrJTb3sDM0


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Has to be LOL...that was pretty cool to watch....


----------



## Wendy Schmitt (Apr 29, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J8WM5ji_RVg

I bet this is it.

Wendy


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

I bet it is too! 

Al .... as posted here (06/03/09) by Gillian Schuler, post #35:

http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/f30/dobermanns-there-just-no-words-11196/index4.html


Wendy _way_ beat me. 



Bob, good clue: _"The Dobe had full ears and tail"_


----------



## Al Curbow (Mar 27, 2006)

Yes Wendy, thanks a lot.


----------



## Mario Fernandez (Jun 21, 2008)

Still my favorite OB routine I have seen. Been meaning to upload Lennox protection video from that trial as well as other videos on to you tube. Old laptop died and was able to save some video but not all


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Nice work nice dog, event? and score? if I my guess 97


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Wendy Schmitt said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J8WM5ji_RVg
> 
> I bet this is it.
> 
> Wendy



That's the one I was thinking of!


----------



## Mario Fernandez (Jun 21, 2008)

Mike Scheiber said:


> Nice work nice dog, event? and score? if I my guess 97


I think the dog got a 98. It was the 2006 DHV CH ( German all bred Ch, similar to the AWDF here)


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

i never could figure out where she lost those 2 points, either....would anybody point it out to me (please)??


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

ann schnerre said:


> i never could figure out where she lost those 2 points, either....would anybody point it out to me (please)??


Dificult to see all the fronts and finishes if there strait seen some very minor bumping. The biggy if ya have to have one would have been the running stand "steh" no lock up a couple of steps. And the other not so big might have been the send out "Platz" the dog dident drop or react as quick as it could have when the comand was given.
If I'm not mistaken the Judge is Mike Caputo hes tough. In my bucket list is to get a V score from him in any phase. He may have a bug in his ass for me but I'm not going to stop trying.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

thanks mike. i'm gonna re-watch. i think i halfway noticed both those things the first time around--gotta sharpen up my eye (or get new glasses, haha).


----------

